# General Datamines & Updates V.2



## Snowesque

This thread is now full and is continued in *Version 3*!
Click the archive for older updates. 

*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (2.5.2 - 3.2.1b)






Spoiler: 3.2.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.2.1b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/D5nIpaa
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Natural Ceremony
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; 2019 Wedding Collection, Wedding Event Items, Nooklings' Golden Harps
> 
> *Restock*; Skye's Lavish Ball, Whitney's Rose Cookies, Colton's Gilded, Grim Lily
> 
> *2020 Wedding Collection*; https://imgur.com/N5csjG2
> 
> *Forest Chapel Terrain*; https://imgur.com/ZMEPn1t
> 
> *Lottie's Wedding Expo Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/1Ge88wF
> 
> *Wedding Bell Bliss Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/ciG0Sqv
> 
> *Celia's Chapel Cookie*; https://imgur.com/14LEGs5
> 
> *Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/WVV9SKMj



*Event Dates

2020 Wedding Collection*; May 30 - Jun 29
*Forest Chapel Terrian*; May 30
*Lottie's Wedding Expo Gardening Event*; May 31 (Part 1) Jun 4 (Part 2) - Jun 11
*Wedding Bell Bliss Seasonal Event*,* Pop Quiz: Natural Ceremony*; May 31 - Jun 29
*Celia's Chapel Cookie*; Jun 1 - Aug 30
*Skye's Lavish Ball, Whitney's Rose Cookies*; Jun 4 - Jun 29
*Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Collection*; Jun 5 - Jun 29
*2019 Wedding Collection, Wedding Event Items, Nooklings' Golden Harps Reissued*; Jun 9 - Jun 29
*Colton's Gilded, Grim Lily Cookies Restocked*; Jun 9 - Jun 29





Spoiler: 3.2.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.2.1 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/uLRaq4f
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Lottie's Moving Up
> 
> *Restock*; Lily's Hydrangea Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Bring on the Bells
> 
> *Legend HHA Rank & Gold Craft Unlocks*; https://imgur.com/IZuuJt3
> 
> *Terrarium Decor Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/J52ouhr
> 
> *Harriet's Salon Station*; https://imgur.com/lPSTDTf
> 
> *Alice's Salon Cookie*; https://imgur.com/60zchUl
> 
> *Rainy Sky Terrain*; https://imgur.com/KGGvc5K
> 
> *Rainy Day Collection*; https://imgur.com/dZVDhxR
> 
> *Misty Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/OqcCf0W



*Event Dates

Terrarium Decor Fishing Tourney; *May 13 - May 20
*Legend Rank & Golden Furniture*; May 14
*Harriet's Salon Station*; May 16 - Jul 15
*Alice's Salon Cookie*; May 16 - Aug 14
*Pop Quiz: Fresh Pick*; May 17 - May 30
*Rainy Sky Terrain*; May 19
*Bring on the Bells Goals*; May 19 - May 22
*Rainy Day Collection*; May 20 - Jun 20
*Misty Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt*; May 22 - May 30
*Lily's Hydrangea Cookie Restock*; May 24 - Jun 3
*Lottie's Moving Up*; May 27 - Jun 6





Spoiler: 3.2.0b Update



*3.2.0b Update*

*HHA*; https://imgur.com/cacoUbI

*Pop Quiz*; Fresh Pick

*Reissue Crafting*; Lots of Stuff Part 1, Lots of Stuff Part 2

*Restock*; Lots of Stuff Part 1, Lots of Stuff Part 2

*Goals*; Dragonfly Skies

*Cafe Cool Collection*; https://imgur.com/aqLO85T

*Nature's Harvest Bounty Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/tXOMFop

*Leaves of Green Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/ns1wmuC

*Punchy's Fresh Cookie*; https://imgur.com/btOIYZs

*Tranquil Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/lJZX9S5

*Event Dates

Cafe Cool Collection*; Apr 28 - May 18
*Daisy Mae's Pickin' Patch Gardening Event* - Apr 30 (Part 1) May 4 (Part 2) - May 11
*Special Log-in Bonuses, Lots of Stuff Reissue Crafting Part 1*; Apr 30 - May 14
*Springtime Scenery Break Seasonal Event, Pop Quiz: Fresh Pick*; Apr 30 - May 30
*Lots of Stuff Reissue Crafting Part 2*; May 7
*Punchy's Crunch Cookie*; May 1 - Jun 30
*Tranquil Wall & Floor Collection*; May 3 - May 18
*Lots of stuff Reissue Crafting Part 2*; May 7 - May 14
*Dragonfly Skies Goals*; May 10 - May 13





Spoiler: 3.2.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.2.0 Update*
> 
> *Cookie & Depot Plan = Furniture & Fashion Plan*
> - Allows you to save up to 5 layouts for your campsite and/or cabin in addition to the previous benefits.
> - Previous unavailable non-promotional cookies have also been added at the fortune cookie stall.
> *Preview Feature*
> - Allows you test out clothing and furniture before you buy it.
> 
> *Expanded Fave Photos*
> - You're now able to take fave photos in recreation spots & market place.
> *Blather's Treasure Auto-Trek*
> - You can now have Blather's insta-clear a map not with the materials it would have taken with individual rolls.
> - If you would have run out of materials mid-way, it stops you at the point you reached.
> - The Leaf Ticket costs for insta-clearing some maps have been lowered.
> *Other*
> - The UI has been changed in some cases.
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/RrkgtRV
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Sakura Season
> 
> *Restock*; Lobo's Solo Table Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Just Dandy Flower
> 
> *Mitzi's Aviary Cookie*; https://imgur.com/3oNreYG
> 
> *Traditional Clothing Collection*; https://imgur.com/WgPnVzU
> 
> *Pretty Pastels Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/0X3hh2q
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/WDechQO
> Buck, Kitt, Rizzo, Pate, Daisy, Pecan, Graham



*Event Dates

Mitzi's Aviary Cookie*; Apr 15 - Jul 14
*Pop Quiz: Sakura Season*; Apr 16 - Apr 29
*Just Dandy Flower Goals*; Apr 18 - Apr 21
*Traditional Clothing Collection*; Apr 19 - May 11
*Pretty Pastels Scavenger Hunt*; Apr 20 - Apr 29
*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie Restock*; Apr 22 - Apr 29
*Villagers*; Apr 24





Spoiler: 3.1.2c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.1.2c Update
> 
> New Creatures*; (Data) https://imgur.com/fMkp9rT (Pictures) https://imgur.com/2YbKuBR
> 
> *Removed Creatures*; https://imgur.com/4zJgH9W
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/sjDNcqt
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Sakura Season
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Event Items
> 
> *Restock*; Pavé's Dance Stage, Chrissy's Royal Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Sakura Shrimp
> 
> *Sakura Garden Terrain*; https://imgur.com/va7NCos
> 
> *Katie's Sakura Festival Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/2BQDo89
> 
> *Sakura Picnic in the Park Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/2dao7Da
> 
> *Sakura Hakama Collection*; https://imgur.com/A3c2u4G
> 
> *Merry's Sakura Cookie*; https://imgur.com/6T81SCa
> 
> *Spring Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/sP7f1pf
> 
> *NPC Item*; https://imgur.com/rLlPJIK
> 
> *Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/dzR3tXm
> 
> *Upcoming Scavenger Hunt, Fortune Cookie, Collection, & Goals*; https://imgur.com/RfDF0dp



*Event Dates

Spring Bugs & Fish*; Mar 27
*Sakura Garden Terrain*; Mar 30
*Katie's Sakura Festival Gardening Event*; Mar 31 (Part 1) Apr 4 (Part 2) - Apr 10
*Sakura Picnic in the Park Seasonal Event, Sakura Hakama Collection, Pop Quiz: Sakura Season*; Mar 31 - Apr 29
*Merry's Sakura Cookie*; Apr 1 - May 30
*Spring Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 9 - May 11
*Sakura Shrimp Goals*; Apr 11 - Apr 14
*Pavé's Dance Stage, Chrissy's Royal Cookie Restock*; Apr 12 - Apr 19
*Event Items Reissue Crafting*; Apr 12 - Apr 19
*Fun Bunny Day Land Fishing Tourney*; Apr 12 - Apr 19
*Zipper's Dance Stage*; Apr 12 - Jun 11





Spoiler: 3.1.2b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.1.2b Update
> 
> HHA*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/9A7kp2C
> 
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Lottie's Moving Up
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Select Collections
> 
> *Release Day Log-in Bonuses*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/fXx5TaY
> 
> 
> *Villagers*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/ko1gGNR
> 
> Audie, Cyd, Dom, Judy, Megan, Raneigh, Raymond, & Sherb
> 
> *Thrifty Chic Scavenger Hunt*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/2YRth0e
> 
> 
> *Sharp Spring Trends Collection*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/17NiNaZ
> 
> 
> *Vesta's Chic Cookie*; https://imgur.com/DHDeIGF


*Event Dates

Release Day Log-in Bonuses*; Mar 20 - Apr 2
*Villagers*; Mar 20
*Thrifty Chic Scavenger Hunt*; Mar 21 - Mar 30
*Select Collections Reissue Crafting*; Mar 22 - Apr 16
*Sharp Spring Trends Collection*; Mar 22 - May 6
*Lottie's Moving Up*; Mar 25 - Apr 8
*Vesta's Chic Cookie*; Mar 25 - Jun 23





Spoiler: 3.1.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.1.2 Update*
> 
> Maximum Inventory Space from Leveling Up
> 410 items → 450 items
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/jNFsZ2w
> 
> *Goals*; Island Excursion Bug
> 
> *Island Excursion Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/YBw2TbZ
> 
> *Countdown Log-in Bonuses*; https://imgur.com/9Sy0qZD
> 
> *Timmy & Tommy Nook Inc. Banners*; https://imgur.com/T3Asoph
> 
> *Island Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/rRj2q3y


*Event Dates

Island Excursion Fishing Tourney*; Mar 12 - Mar 19
*Countdown Log-in Bonuses*; Mar 12 - Mar 20
*Timmy & Tommy Nook Inc. Banners*; Mar 12 - May 11
*Island Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 13 - Apr 2
*Island Excursion Bug Goals*; Mar 18 - Mar 23





Spoiler: 3.1.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.1.0b Update*
> 
> The Happy Homeroom now goes up to Master Rank 60.
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/Vx6A5SR
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Springin' It
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Leif's Flower Stand, Flower Event Items
> 
> *Restock*; Diana's Fey Cookie, Bunnie's Li'l Red Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Clam Collector
> 
> *Tulip Terrain*; https://imgur.com/phEXBtF
> 
> *Flower Power Collection*; https://imgur.com/ze0GOOY
> 
> *Leif's Happy Tulips Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/o7Lziun
> 
> *Tulip Time Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/eCStZod
> 
> *Maggie's Florist Cookie*; https://imgur.com/JTJLgxK
> 
> *Floral Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/JNkiRYg


*Event Dates

Tulip Terrain*; Feb 27
*Flower Power Collection*; Feb 28 - Apr 2
*Leif's Happy Tulips Gardening Event*; Feb 29 (Part 1) March 4 (Part 2) - Mar 11
*Tulip Time Seasonal Event*; Feb 29 - Mar 30
*Pop Quiz; Springin'*; Feb 29 - Mar 30
*Maggie's Florist Cookie*; Mar 1 - May 30
*Floral Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 3 - Apr 2
*Diana's Fay & Bunnie's Li'l Red Cookies Restock*; Mar 6 - Apr 2
*Leif's Flower Stand & Flower Event Items Reissue Crafting*; Mar 7 - Apr 2
*Clam Collector Goals*; Mar 10 - Mar 13





Spoiler: 3.1.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.1.0 Update*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pocket Camp Club
> 
> 
> 
> *Cookie Depot Plan*
> - You can name your warehouses.
> - Warehouses items will now be included in displayed totals, with icons indicating if the item(s) is/are in your inventory, warehouses, or both.
> 
> *Happy Helper Plan*
> - Camp Caretakers will earn double fish during the Fishing Tourney if you purchased the Golden Rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Cabin Second Floor*
> - You can use the whistle icon to summon animals on the first floor to the second story.
> - You need to be level 50 to unlock it.
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> - You can also eat multiple of the same cookie at once, up to 99.
> - You can check the details of a Scrapbook memory to clear its notification rather than having to view it.
> - The wording of requirements to view some Scrapbook memories has been altered slightly.
> - Animals you can invite to your campsite will be displayed near the top of the list in your Contacts.
> - You can now check the Helper Log from inside Shovelstrike Quarry; it resets at 6am.
> - You can now see how many items you have while trading in the garden area.
> - The snowy camellia hedge is now catagorized as a fence.
> - The "spot the differences" loading screen has been changed to a new puzzle with five new differences to look for.
> - Some of the icons for the Goals page have been changed.
> 
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/23UzdtC (Lottie's Moving Up)
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Fancy Fete
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Event Items
> 
> *Goals*; All Aflutter Butterfly
> 
> *Honeycomb Home Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/Y7B0Bax
> 
> *Eloise's Flapjack Cookie*; https://imgur.com/txFoRrD
> 
> *Eyes and Ears Collection*; https://imgur.com/IyUZs41
> 
> *Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/CehG10n
> 
> *Isabelle's Leisure Tree*; https://imgur.com/ukBq4Cn


*Event Dates

Honeycomb Home Fishing Tourney*; Feb 12 - Feb 18
*Event Items Reissue Crafting*; Feb 13 - Feb 29
*Eloise's Flapjack Cookie*; Feb 14 - May 14
*Pop Quiz: Fancy Fete*; Feb 15 - Feb 29
*All Aflutter Butterfly Goals*; Feb 18 - Feb 21
*Eyes and Ears Collection*; Feb 20 - Apr 5
*Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt*; Feb 21 - Feb 29
*Lottie's Moving Up*; Feb 22 - Mar 3
*Isabelle's Leisure Tree*; Feb 25 - Apr 25





Spoiler: 3.0.2b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.0.2b Update
> 
> HHA*; https://imgur.com/IBPuKin
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Fancy Fete
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Valentine's Collection 2019, Event Items
> 
> *Restock*; Poppy's Cocoa Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit
> 
> *Wonderland Terrian*; https://imgur.com/dBZMVDe
> 
> *Reese's Sweet Nothings Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/8RMoyMD
> 
> *Log-In Bonuses*; https://imgur.com/dWMSnii
> 
> *Heartthrob Valentines Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/bXdBGZ9
> 
> *Olivia's Whimsical Cookie*; https://imgur.com/WON7yKP
> 
> *Whimsy Valentine Clothing Collection*; https://imgur.com/zmgA9vD
> 
> *Sweet Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/Nbea0dB
> 
> *My Sweetest Friend 2020*; https://imgur.com/jQ2ncPp
> *Here's* a chart explaining who gives what.
> 
> *Date Night Collection*; https://imgur.com/0m4iWSi
> 
> *Honey Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/6yz82Iw
> 
> *Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/ypHJQlu
> 
> *Eloise's Flapjack Cookie*; https://imgur.com/ATQFG1s
> 
> *Eyes & Ears Collection*; https://imgur.com/lhlxUxj


*Event Dates

Wonderland Terrian*; Jan 29
*Reese's Sweet Nothings Garden Event*; Jan 30 (Part 1) Feb 3 (Part 2) - Feb 10
*Log-In Bonuses*; Jan 30 - Feb 13
*Heartthrob Valentines Seasonal Event*; Jan 30 - Feb 29
*Olivia's Whimsical Cookie*; Jan 31 - Apr 30
*Pop Quiz: Fancy Fete*; Feb 1 - Feb 29
*Whimsy Valentine & Sweets Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 4 - Mar 20
*Valentine's Collection 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Feb 5 - Feb 26
*Poppy's Cocoa Cookie Restock & Event Items Reissue Crafting*; Feb 5 - Feb 29
*My Sweetest Friend 2020*; Feb 8 - Feb 15
*Date Night Collection*; Feb 8 - Mar 24
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Feb 10 - Feb 13





Spoiler: 3.0.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.0.2 Update
> 
> Max Friendship Level*
> 35 → 45
> 
> *Max Inventory Space from Leveling Up*
> 350 items → 410 items
> 
> *Max Inventory Space from Spending Leaf Tickets*
> 800 items → 1000 items
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/b4jqhMr
> 
> *Restock*; Hamlet's Chilly Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Sneaky Stringfish
> 
> *Li'l Snowy Cookie*; https://imgur.com/euYLaqx
> 
> *Sable's Knitting Table*; https://imgur.com/PbIDImp
> 
> *Styled-Up Wig Collection*; https://imgur.com/s4P6KR8
> 
> *Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/hop9XxP


*Event Dates

Li'l Snowy Cookie*; Jan 17 - Apr 16
*Sable's Knitting Table*; Jan 18 - Mar 18
*Sneaky Stringfish Goals*; Jan 21 - Jan 24
*Styled-Up Wig Collection*; Jan 21 - Mar 6
*Hamlet's Chilly Cookie Restock*; Jan 23 - Feb 29
*Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt*; Jan 24 - Jan 30





Spoiler: 3.0.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.0.1b Update*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bug & Fish Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Chart of Additions*; https://imgur.com/fRi49gT
> 
> *Remaining Fish*
> (Ocean) - horse mackerel, octopus, red snapper, atlantic mackerel, sweet shrimp, tuna, king olive flounder, king red snapper
> (River) - crucian carp, freshwater goby, black bass, salmon, catfish, koi, king koi
> *Remaining Bugs*
> (Island) - tiger butterfly, darner dragonfly, horned dynastid, miyama stag, saw stag, banded dragonfly, Raja B. butterfly
> 
> *Retiring Fish*
> (Ocean) - pacific saury, pufferfish, Achilles surgeonfish, coelacanth, whale shark
> (River) - bluegill, rainbow trout, loach, crawfish, gar
> *Retiring Bugs*
> (Island) - common butterfly, emperor butterfly, horned atlas, goliath beetle
> 
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/Xx5Oao6
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Winter Inn, Winter Inn (Again)
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Rock-themed Event, DJ KK Beat Booth, Japanese-style, Kimono Collection 2019
> 
> *Restock*; Cherry's Rockin' Cookie, Gladys's Camellia Cookie, Lobo's Solo Table Cookie, Stitches's Patch, Nordic Patch
> 
> *Goals*; Countdown Critter, Scallop Scoop-Up
> 
> *Brilliant Bamboo Terrain*; https://imgur.com/cQI6B3q
> 
> *Chevre's Serene Cookie*; https://imgur.com/aimUUeY
> 
> *Tranquil Tearoom Garden Event*; https://imgur.com/xsySvCJ
> 
> *Snug Celebration Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/1qK1RwH
> 
> *Kimono Collection 2020*; https://imgur.com/tQJeL40
> 
> *Cozy Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/9SrI4Xu
> 
> *Knitted Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/ObnVvlm


*Event Dates

Rock-themed Event & DJ KK Beat Booth Reissue Crafting*; Dec 27 - Jan 3
*Cherry's Rockin' Cookie Restock*; Dec 27 - Jan 3
*Countdown Critter Goals*; Dec 28 - Jan 1
*Gladys's Camellia Cookie*; Dec 29 - Jan 12
*Brilliant Bamboo Terrain*; Dec 29
*Chevre's Serene Cookie*; Dec 30 - Mar 29
*Japanese-style & Kimono Collection 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 31 - Jan 20
*Tranquil Tearoom Garden Event*; Dec 31 (Part One) Jan 4 (Part Two) - Jan 20
*Pop Quiz: Winter Inn*; Dec 31 - Jan 30
*Snug Celebration Seasonal Event*; Dec 31 - Jan 30
*Kimono Collection 2020*; Dec 31 - Feb 14
*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie Restock* - Jan 3 - Jav 17
*Cozy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 8 - Feb 7
*Scallop Scoop-Up Goals*; Jan 12 - Jan 15
*Knitted Fishing Tourney*; Jan 14 - Jan 20
*Pop Quiz: Winter Inn*; Jan 15 - Jan 30
*Stitches's & Nordic Patch Cookies Restock*; Jan 16 - Jan 30





Spoiler: 3.0.1 Update



*3.0.1 Update

HHA*; https://imgur.com/GjhmMmr (Lottie's Moving Up)

*Pop Quiz*; Toy Day Eve

*Reissue Crafting*; Frozen Fun, Snowfall Snowman

*Goals*; Cool Crustacean, Go for the Goals*Starry Suite Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/pg4yMuY

*Rhonda's Holiday Cookie*; https://imgur.com/zQ8mGpB

*Brewster's Winter Cote*; https://imgur.com/8vE2ErA

*Holiday Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/qSt8l08

*Royal Gothic Cookie*; https://imgur.com/KFh6PgP

*Countdown Gyroidite Hunt*; https://imgur.com/jjMaCPw

*Strawberry Holiday Cake Gift for All*; https://imgur.com/a/VMIoQ7h

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/EEcKwyT

*New Year, New You! Log-in Bonuses*; https://imgur.com/IdfkJwf

*Event Dates

Starry Suite Fishing Tourney* - Dec 12 - Dec 18
*Rhonda's Holiday Cookie* - Dec 13 - Mar 12
*Brewster's Winter Cote* - Dec 14 - Feb 12
*Frozen Fun Reissue Crafting* - Dec 16 - Feb 29
*Pop Quiz: Toy Day Eve* - Dec 17 - Dec 29
*Holiday Wall & Floor Collection* - Dec 18 - Jan 5
*Cool Crustacean Goals* - Dec 19 - Dec 22
*Gothic Royal Cookie* - Dec 20 - Mar 19
*Countdown Gyroidite Hunt* - Dec 22 - Dec 29
*Strawberry Holiday Cake Gift for All* - Dec 24 - Jan 24
*Lottie's Moving Up & Go for the Goals* - Dec 25 - Jan 8
*New Year, New You Log-in Bonuses* - Dec 26 - Jan 9
*Snowfall Snowman Reissue Crafting* - Dec 26 - Jan 10





Spoiler: 3.0.0 Update



*3.0.0 Update*


Spoiler: Pocket Camp Club



- This is an optional paid monthly subscription for fans of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.
- There is the Happy Helper Plan and Cookie & Depot Plan membership options.
*Happy Helper Plan*
- You can appoint your favorite animal as your camp caretaker.
- In your place, the camp caretaker will fulfill requests, gather items needed for events, and generally give you support around the campsite.
*Cookie & Depot Plan*
- You can choose five cookies a month from a wide selection of previously released fortune cookies.
- You've warehouses, where you can store up to 5,000 different furniture and clothing items!
Pocket Camp Club Journal
- You can read the members-only Pocket Camp Club Journal every month on your compatible smart device.
- You'll get a glimpse at items before they're available! This newsletter will have ideas about how to design your campsite, as well as special sections like Cyrus's Sketchbook, Daring Decor, and more.
Shortened Crafting Times
- Depending on when you first played Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, your crafting times may be shorter!





Spoiler: Gulliver's Ship



- You're able to export random furniture, clothing, and material items to any island.
- The amount of Bells needed to refresh the islands is lowered.
- The time it takes the ship to return, as well as the number of export points needed to start a voyage, is decreased.
- With the exception of the golden package, sparkle stones is not required to craft packages.
- The number of snacks received as souvenirs is increased, as well as other adjustments to the balance of the game.
- You can obtain fortune cookies at the new Cookie-Jar #1, #2, & #3 islands.





Spoiler: Other Updates



- In the new Design Options menu, you can go directly to places where you want to decorate.
- You'll be able to see Recommended Players when searching for friends.
*Miscellaneous*
- In addition to re-releasing some cookies for Cookie & Depot Plan members, we have increased rare item appearance rates for some cookies that were available in the past. You can check the adjusted appearance rates by joining the Pocket Camp Club Cookie & Depot Plan and then going to the Pocket Camp Club Members-Only Cookie Shop. From now on, when these cookies are re-added to the Fortune Cookie Shop, they will have the same increased rates.
- The app icon design has been updated.
- The app start-up sequence has been adjusted.
- Other display adjustments.


*HH Classes*; https://imgur.com/uaM2oLS

*Pop Quiz*; Toy Day Eve

*Reissue Crafting*; Previous Holiday Items, Coat Collection, Jingle's Holiday Balloon

*Restock*; Isabelle's Cafe Cookie, Dazzling Duo Cookie, Fauna's Toy Day Cookie

*Goals*; Bring on the Bells*All-Natural Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/0Ned1uk

*Early-Bird Sweepstakes*; https://support.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/public_announcements/ANNOUNCEMENT_1911214?country=AU

*Give Thanks*; https://imgur.com/ssG2ISa
You can find out which animal gives what *here*.

*Animal Apparel Collection #2*; https://imgur.com/LzVJwG5

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/zRvOY0c

*Glistening Lights Terrain*; https://imgur.com/XlvdOl8

*Flurry's Powdered Cookie*; https://imgur.com/mHCSTcR

*Jingle's Frosted Forest Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/V5108ZR

*Kringle Mingle with Jingle Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/jvDae23

*Warm Winter Style Collection*; https://imgur.com/E0nqJOm

*Event Dates

All-Natural Scavenger Hunt* - Nov 21 - Nov 28
*Early-Bird Sweepstakes* - Nov 21 - Dec 20
*Give Thanks* - Nov 23 - Dec 2
*Animal Apparel Collection #2* - Nov 23 - Dec 28
*Villagers* - Nov 24
*Isabelle's Caf? Cookie Restock* - Nov 25 - Dec 9
*Dazzling Duo Cookie Restock* - Nov 25 - Dec 9
*Glistening Lights Terrain* - Nov 26
*Flurry's Powdered Cookie* - Nov 27 - Feb 25
*Jingle's Frosted Forest Gardening Event* - Nov 28 (Part 1) Dec 2 (Part 2) - Dec 9
*Kringle Mingle with Jingle Seasonal Event* - Nov 28 - Dec 29
*Pop Quiz: Toy Day Eve* - Nov 28 - Dec 29
*Previous Holiday Items Reissue Crafting* - Dec 3 - Dec 25
*Coat Collection Reissue Crafting* - Dec 4 - Dec 25
*Warm Winter Style Collection* - Dec 4 - Jan 18
*Fauna's Toy Day Cookie Restock* - Dec 6 - Feb 4
*Bring on the Bells Goals* - Dec 9 - Dec 12
*Jingle's Holiday Balloon Reissue Crafting* - Dec 10 - Dec 25





Spoiler: 2.6.2 Update



*2.6.2 Update

Feature Changes*

The maximum number of collected items like fruits, bugs, and fish you can hold has been increased.
Maximum Inventory Space from Leveling Up
300 items → 350 items
Maximum Inventory Space from Leaf Tickets
700 items → 800 items

*HH Classes*; To 14-8

*Pop Quiz*; Lottie's Moving Up, Anniversary Party

*Reissue Crafting*;
- Garden Event: Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival, Crystal Collection Event, Garden Event: Digby's Artful Retreat, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Jelly, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Denim, Fishing Tourney: Pink Crystal, Fishing Tourney: Monochromatic Cat
- Garden Event: Leif's Spring Flowers, Garden Event: Fruit Party with Katie, Garden Event: Viva Festivale with Pav?, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Party Balloons, Garden Event: Katie's Time Out, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Bubble Bonanza, Fishing Tourney: Aquarium

*Goals*; Golden Bug-Catching, Golden Fishing*Blue Jazz* Fishing Tourney; https://imgur.com/x6KCZsv

*2nd Anniversary Log-in Bonuses*; https://imgur.com/GOAXgOS

*Bree's Boutique Cookie*; https://imgur.com/ExB0P7y

*Royal Blue Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/IyzmzeY

*Event Dates

Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival, Crystal Collection, Digby's Artful Retreat, Jelly, Denim, Pink Crystal, & Monochromatic Cat Reissue Crafting* - Nov 9 - Nov 15
*Lottie's Moving Up* - Nov 11 - Nov 22
*Golden Bug-Catching Goals* - Nov 12 - Nov 15
*Blue Jazz Fishing Tourney* - Nov 13 - Nov 19
*2nd Anniversary Log-in Bonuses* - Nov 14 - Nov 28
*Pop Quiz: Anniversary Party* - Nov 14 - Nov 28
*Leif's Spring Flowers, Fruit Party with Katie, Viva Festivale with Pav?, Party Balloons, Katie's Time Out, Bubble Bonanza, & Aquarium Reissue Crafting* - Nov 15 - Nov 22
*Bree's Boutique Cookie* - Nov 15 - Feb 13
*Royal Blue Wall & Floor Collection* - Nov 17 - Nov 27
*Golden Fishing Goals* - Nov 19 - Nov 22





Spoiler: 2.6.1c Update



*2.6.1c UpdateHH Classes*; https://i.redd.it/86fu2ikdk3v31.png

*Pop Quiz*; Anniversary Party

*Reissue Crafting*;
- Tom Nook, K.K, Brewster, Digby, Leif, Isabelle, Pav?, Katie NPC furniture
- Garden Event: Rover's Garden Safari, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Look-Alike, Garden Event: Zipper's Wonderland Event, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Gyroidite Collection, Fishing Tourney: Schoolroom
- Isabelle's Party-Prep Project, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: First Anniversary, Fishing Tourney: First Anniversary
- Anniversary Celebration, Toy Day Decor, Chilly Jamboree, Candy Cluster Muster, Shamrock Shimmy, A Blooming Announcement, Feather Fury Seasonal Events

*Goals*; Go for the Goals, Reissue Rally*Pastel Glazier, Skye's Lavish Ball, & Unnamed Cookies*; https://i.redd.it/gb8mpq7zk3v31.png

*Isabelle's Double Dazzle* Gardening Event; https://i.redd.it/tysklu5il3v31.png

*2nd Anniversary* Seasonal Event; https://i.redd.it/b4tzmc5mk3v31.png

*Ball Collection*; https://i.redd.it/2rx38hkkl3v31.png

*Regal Garden* Terrian; https://i.redd.it/wlhojoeel3v31.png
Contains a fence, forground, middleground, & sky.

*Event Dates

Pastel Glazier Cookie* - Oct 24 - Jan 22
*Go for the Goals* - Oct 25 - Nov 8
*2nd Anniversary Log-In Bonuses* - Oct 31 - Nov 14
*Isabelle's Double Dazzle Gardening Event* - Nov 1 (Part 1) Nov 5 (Part 2) - Nov 11
*2nd Anniversary Seasonal Event* - Nov 1 - Nov 28
*Pop Quiz: Anniversary Party* - Nov 1 - Nov 28
*Royal Party Collection* - Nov 1 - Dec 16
*Skye's Lavish Ball Cookie* - Nov 1 - Jan 30
*Regal Garden Terrian* - Nov 1
*NPC Furniture Reissue Crafting* - Nov 2 - Dec 2
*Garden Safari, Look-Alike, Zipper's Wonderland Event, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Gyroidite Collection, & Schoolroom Reissue Crafting* - Nov 3 - Nov 9
*First Anniversary & Seasonal Event Reissue Crafting* - Nov 3 - Nov 22
*Reissue Rally Goals* - Nov 3 - Nov 22





Spoiler: 2.6.1b Update



*2.6.1b Update

HH Classes*; https://i.redd.it/9xzxthait0s31.png

*Pop Quiz*; Pumpkin House, Monstrous Mash-up

*Reissue Crafting*; Candied Catches, Jack's Halloween Hunt

*Goals*; Peacock Butterfly, Free-for-All Bug*Pumpkins* Fishing Tourney; https://i.redd.it/9qg8z3xvt0s31.png

*Pumpkin Head* Ghastly Gimmes Log-in Bonus

*Bob's Circus & Grim Lily Cookies*; https://i.redd.it/gypn5w10u0s31.png

*Halloween Candy* Hunt; https://i.redd.it/bltpn5ezt0s31.png & https://i.redd.it/wn1yan28u0s31.png

*Event Dates

Grim Lily Cookie* - Oct 9 - Jan 7
*Pumpkins Fishing Tourney* - Oct 10 - Oct 17
*Ghastly Gimmes Log-in Bonuses* - Oct 10 - Oct 24
*Pop Quiz: Pumpkin House* - Oct 11 - Nov 1
*Candied Catches & Jack's Halloween Hunt Reissue Crafting* - Oct 14 - Nov 1
*Pop Quiz: Monstrous Mash-up* - Oct 16 - Nov 1
*Peacock Butterfly & Free-for-All Bug Goals*  - Oct 18 - Oct 23
*Bob's Circus Cookie* - Oct 19 - Jan 17
*Halloween Candy Hunt* - Oct 20 - Oct 28





Spoiler: 2.6.1 Update



*2.6.1 Update

App Icon, Loading Menu, & Friends List Change*
The app's icon, loading menu, & friends list has changed to fit a Halloween theme.
https://i.redd.it/kfta0jixuqo31.png & https://i.redd.it/71kp9l20vqo31.png

*HH Classes*; https://i.redd.it/eeb68u7vvqo31.png

*Restock*; Muffy's Creepy Cookie, Jack's Puppet Theater

*Goals*; Peak Fishing*Happy Hauntings Holiday* Seasonal Event; https://i.redd.it/1tqu03jfxqo31.png

*Jack's Ghoulish Gala* Gardening Event; https://i.redd.it/xtstsfi37ro31.png

*Eerieville* Terrain; https://i.redd.it/06ggcn5mero31.png
Sky, Fence, Background, Foreground, & Middleground

*Rover's Treat Trolley*; https://i.redd.it/zg9j2evgfro31.png

*Costume Party 2019* Collection; https://i.redd.it/9p745j66fro31.png

*Lucky's Frightful Cookie*; https://i.redd.it/k0bt6nrhdro31.png

*Eerie Wall & Floor Collection*; https://i.redd.it/fwwjq7679ro31.png

*Event Dates

Happy Hauntings Holiday* - Sep 26 - Oct 28
*Jack's Ghoulish Gala* - Sep 26 (Part 1) Sep 30 (Part 2) - Oct 6
*Eerieville Terrain* - Sep 26
*Rover's Treat Trolley* - Sep 27 - Nov 26
*Costume Party 2019 Collection* - Sep 28 - Nov 1
*Lucky's Frightful Cookie* - Sep 29 - Dec 28
*Muffy's Creepy Cookie* - Oct 2 - Nov 1
*Eerie Wall & Floor Collection* - Oct 4 - Nov 1
*Jack's Puppet Theater* - Oct 6 - Nov 1
*Peak Fishing Goals* - Oct 8 - Oct 11





Spoiler: 2.6.0 Update



*2.6.0 Update

Feature Changes*


Spoiler: Gulliver's Ship




You can export cargo to 3 islands at the same time.
Different islands have different items. Tap on an island to check what items you'll be able to send there.
You can export lots of different items, including insects, fish, fruit, & cargo, a new kind of item that's just for exporting.
*Cargo*​​


[*=1]Packages and crates are cargo items, intended specifically for use on Gulliver's Ship.
[*=1]They cannot be placed in your campsite, cabin, or camper.
[*=1]To craft cargo, go to Furniture You Can Craft, then Cargo You Can Craft.
[*=1]You will be able to craft cargo after tapping on the updated Gulliver's Ship.


Load items onto the ship to increase the number of export points.
When you've added enough export points, you can send off Gulliver's Ship!
At the end of the ship's voyage, it will return with souvenirs from the island!
You can also use Leaf Tickets during the voyage to make the ship return right away.
You can take one souvenir from Gulliver's Ship.
If there are multiple souvenirs, you have the option of using Leaf Tickets to get two or more.
If you get all of the souvenirs from an island, you'll also get a Completion Bonus.
*Export Points*


If the ship departs with a surplus of export points, this will not affect the souvenir contents or how long it takes for the ship to return.
*Souvenirs*


You can check what items you might receive from souvenirs by tapping on the Island Souvenirs sign attached to each island.
Different islands will offer different items as souvenirs.
Souvenir items are awarded randomly based on appearance rates.
For details, you can check appearance rates by going to Gulliver's Ship, Island Souvenirs, then Details. You'll choose a souvenir without knowing what's inside.
The appearance of a souvenir does not reflect what item it contains.
The item inside the first souvenir is determined before the ship departs. Items contained in other souvenirs are determined when the ship returns. Closing the game will not affect what items you receive from souvenirs.
*Refreshing Islands*


After a certain amount of time, you can use Refresh to make three new islands appear. You can also use Bells to refresh the islands right away.
For details, go to Gulliver's Ship, and then Refresh Islands, then Details.
*If You Were Using Gulliver's Ship Before the Update*


If Gulliver's Ship was in the middle of a journey when this update occurred, the items you gave to Gulliver and the souvenirs you were going to receive will be sent to your Mailbox.
They will be sent when you tap on Gulliver's Ship after the update.
If Gulliver was going to bring back an animal, that animal's map will be sent to your Mailbox.






Spoiler: Market Box Update



*Purchase Limit Option Added*

You can now set a purchase limit for the number of items that each person visiting your Market Box can buy per day.

Options include; up to 1 item per day, up to 3 items per day, & no purchase limit.
The daily item purchase limit will reset every day at 6:00 a.m.
*Items You Can Sell in Market Box*

Wood, steel, cotton, paper, & preserves can now be placed in the Market Box.





Spoiler: Adjustments to Crafting



*Items That Animals Cannot Wear*

We are lifting the restriction on how many times you can craft items that animals can't wear. You can now craft them any number of times.
*Criteria For Number of Items You Can Craft*


We have changed the criteria for items with crafting limits.
Before the update: The limit was based on how many times you had crafted the item.
After the update: The limit will be based on how many of the item you have in your possession.
Going forward, if you dispose of an applicable item, you will be able to craft it again.
*The "Duplicate Item" message will now appear in the following instances:*

When you attempt to craft the following items:
Event crafting items.
Reissue crafting items.
Items that require HH material to craft.
Items that require sparkle stones to craft.
Items that animals cannot wear.

*When you attempt to obtain the following items using stamp cards in the Fortune Cookie Shop:*


Items that animals cannot wear.






Spoiler: Additional Changes



*Adjustments to Essence Maps in Blathers's Treasure Trek*

For essence maps such as the natural essence map, you can now roll the dice using crafting materials like wood rather than Bells.
We have also adjusted the items you can receive by playing these maps.
*Along with the changes to Gulliver's Ship, Isabelle's Goals have changed.*


Removed: 1 goal.
Give Gulliver furniture or clothing to export.
Added: 9 goals.
Export X points' worth of items using Gulliver's Ship. (7 goals)
Send Gulliver's Ship out to sea X times. (2 goals)
*Friendship Lv. Increase When Giving Snacks*


For all snacks except silver treats, the number of Friendship Lv. points received per snack has increased.
Friendship Lv. Points for Non-Themed Snacks

gold treats: 15→25​bronze treats: 2→3​

Friendship Lv. Points for Themed Snacks
We're raising the point value when the snack's theme does not match the animal's preferred theme. For example:​plain popcorn: 1→2​tasty popcorn: 4→6​gourmet popcorn: 10→12​​We're also raising the point value when the snack's theme matches the animal's preferred theme. For example:​plain popcorn: 2→3​tasty popcorn: 8→9​gourmet popcorn: 15→18​​​​*Catalog Updated*


Needed to Unlock sections in the Catalog have been updated for creatures that no longer appear after the update on 8/20/19.
*Animals Brought By Gulliver's Ship*


Previously, Gulliver could bring back the animals O'Hare, Rowan, and Plucky. From now on, rather than meeting these animals directly, you may receive animal maps that can be used to meet these animals.
*Gulliver's Ship Push Notifications*


As part of the update, we have removed push notifications for Gulliver's Ship. Therefore, in the Push Notifications section of Settings, the ON/OFF option for Gulliver's Ship has been removed.



*HH Classes*; https://i.redd.it/xsdyfdwiszl31.png

*Pop Quiz*; Fetching Fall

*Reissue Crafting*; Brewster's Sweet Harvest

*Restock*; Goldie's Library Cookie

*Goals*; Open-Ocean, Fresh Fruit

*Banners*; https://i.redd.it/zsrw20jplzl31.png
*Villagers*; https://i.redd.it/jcs3p0bfuzl31.png
Agent S, Big Top, Rocket, Beardo, & Bea; obtained as maps from Gulliver.

*Dance* Fishing Tourney; https://i.redd.it/1jiad8c8gzl31.png

*Maple's Autumn Cookie*; https://i.redd.it/30ioxs4ohzl31.png

*Truffle* Scavenger Hunt; https://i.redd.it/t39hpq9tlzl31.png

*Animal Apparel Collection #1*; https://i.redd.it/5mra4j0etzl31.png

*Event Dates

Villagers* - Sep 11
*Dance Fishing Tourney* - Sep 11 - Sep 17
*Open-Ocean Goals* - Sep 11 - Sep 25
*Brewster's Sweet Harvest Reissue Crafting* - Sep 14 - Oct 5
*Maple's Autumn Cookie* - Sep 16 - Dec 15
*Fresh Fruit Goals* - Sep 17 - Sep 20
*Truffle Scavenger Hunt* - Sep 19 - Sep 25
*Pop Quiz: Fetching Fall *- Sep 20 - Nov 4
*Goldie's Library Cookie Restock* - Sep 21 - Nov 1
*Animal Apparel Collection #1* - Sep 22 - Nov 1





Spoiler: 2.5.2c Update (Client Side)



*2.5.2c Update [Client Side]

HH Event Classes*; https://i.redd.it/1yoiggtm47j31.png

*Pop Quiz*; Celestial City

*Restock*; Julian's Planetarium Cookie

*Goals*; Rad Red Dragonfly*Fetching Fall Leaves* Seasonal Event; https://i.redd.it/bkp4jyek47j31.png

*City Slickin' with Kicks* Gardening Event; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/City_Slickin'_with_Kicks

*Old-timey Town* Terrain; https://i.redd.it/vqorzz3367j31.png

*Wolfgang's Cog Cookie*; https://i.redd.it/1cbpype357j31.png

*Steampunk Collection*; https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Steampunk_Collection

*Wall & Floor Collection*; https://i.redd.it/yui27pm677j31.png

*Event Dates

Fetching Fall Leaves* - Aug 29 - Sep 25
*City Slickin' with Kicks* - Aug 29 (Part One) Sep 2 (Part Two) - Sep 8
*Old-timey Town Terrian* - Aug 30
*Wolfgang's Cog Cookie* - Aug 31 - Nov 29
*Steampunk Collection* - Sep 1 - Sep 25
*Pop Quiz: Celestial City* - Sep 3 - Sep 17
*Wall & Floor Collection* - Sep 4 - Sep 25
*Julian's Planetarium Cookie* - Sep 6 - Sep 20
*Rad Red Dragonfly Goals* - Sep 8 - Sep 11





Spoiler: 2.5.2b Update (Client Side)



*2.5.2b Update [Client Side]

Friendship levels has increased from 30 to 35.
New Bugs & Fish*; https://i.redd.it/mjahfit9zjh31.png
Instead of the jewel beetle, pale chub, and squid, the saw stag, gar, and whale shark will now appear.
New creatures will appear in the game at regular intervals.
*Adjustments*
Which creatures you can obtain from balloons on the map.
Which creatures animals will request.
The amount of Bells you will receive for selling some creatures.
The catch rates of throw nets and honey. For more information on this change, see "Details" before using throw nets or honey.
*Creature Changes - Additions
Saltwater Shores*; Octopus, Pacific Saury, Puffer Fish, Sweet, Shrimp, Atlantic Mackerel, Achilles, Surgeonfish, Coelacanth, Whale Shark, Oyster Shell, Lost Lure Creek, Freshwater Goby, Bluegill, Catfish, Salmon, Gar
*Sunburst Island*; Common Butterfly, Horned Atlas, Raja B. Butterfly, Saw Stag
*Creature Changes - Removals
Saltwater Shores*; Squid, Olive Flounder, Blowfish, Sea Horse, Barred Knifejaw, Clown Fish, Surgeonfish, Napoleonfish, Football Fish, Conch Shell, Lost, Lure Creek, Pale Chub, Yellow Perch, Neon Tetra, King Salmon
*Sunburst Island*; Monarch Butterfly, Fruit Beetle, Cyclommatus, Stag, Agrias Butterfly, Jewel Beetle
*Bug Fixes*;
The amount of Bells received for selling butterflies was higher than intended.
The rarity of the ocean sunfish was lower than intended.

*HH Event Classes*; https://i.redd.it/upvu9kbyyjh31.png

*Pop Quiz*; Fresh Kitchen

*Restock*; Marshal's Pastry Cookie, Celeste's Telescope

*Goals*; Critter Kickoff, Go for the Goals
*Wiggin' Out Collection*; https://i.redd.it/t0pv2hidzjh31.png

*Beau's Artisanal Cookie*; https://i.redd.it/j4i1j065zjh31.png

*Choco-Mint Scavenger Hunt*; https://i.redd.it/xxkvdqm7zjh31.png

*Blathers's Desk*; https://i.redd.it/e1hocaipzjh31.png

*Wall & Floor Collection*; https://i.redd.it/5q1mfsvfzjh31.png & https://i.redd.it/wf7tpi9kzjh31.png

*Event Dates

Critter Kickoff Goals* - Aug 21 - Sep 4
*Wiggin' Out Collection* - Aug 21 - Sep 20
*Beau's Artisanal Cookie* - Aug 21 - Nov 19
*Choco-Mint Scavenger Hunt* - Aug 22 - Aug 28
*Pop Quiz: Fresh Kitchen* - Aug 23 - Sep 6
*Marshal's Pastry Cookie Restock* - Aug 24 - Sep 14
*Go for the Goals* - Aug 25 - Sep 8
*Blathers's Desk* - Aug 26 - Oct 25
*Celeste's Telescope Restock* - Aug 26 - Sep 16
*Wall & Floor Collection* - Aug 27 - Sep 10





Spoiler: 2.5.2 Update (Client Side)



*2.5.2 Update [Client Side]

HH Normal Classes*; To 12-8

*HH Event Classes*; https://imgur.com/a/3GZJ8mG

*Pop Quiz*; Sanrio Characters, Summer Shrines

*Reissue Crafting*; Redd's Summer Festival, Bloomin' Booty with Kapp'n

*Restock*; Redd's Mask Emporium, Filbert's Rocket Cookie

*Goals*; Sanrio Characters #3, Bugged Out Beetle, What a Catch!*Phoebe's Fiery, Kerokerokeroppi, & Kiki and Lala Cookie*; https://i.redd.it/edi0dsqvcne31.png

*Sanrio Collection (Kerokerokeroppi & Kiki and Lala)*; https://i.redd.it/axsdqf1xcne31.png

*Villagers*; https://imgur.com/a/U8XrZDp
Toby & Etoile

*Fireworks* (Fishing Tourney); https://i.redd.it/wqszotuqcne31.png

*Event Dates

Phoebe's Fiery Cookie* - Aug 5 - Nov 3
*Redd's Mask Emporium Restock* - Aug 7 - Aug 28
*Kerokerokeroppi, & Kiki and Lala Cookie* - Aug 9 - Sep 2
*Sanrio Collection (Kerokerokeroppi & Kiki and Lala)* - Aug 9 - Sep 2
*Sanrio Characters Goals #3* - Aug 9 - Sep 2
*Bugged Out Beetle Goals* - Aug 10 - Aug 17
*Pop Quiz: Sanrio Characters* - Aug 11 - Sep 2
*Fireworks* - Aug 13 - Aug 19
*Pop Quiz: Summer Shrines* - Aug 14 - Aug 29
*Filbert's Rocket Cookie Restock* - Aug 14 - Sep 4
*Redd's Summer Festival & Bloomin' Booty with Kapp'n Reissue Crafting* - Aug 16 - Sep 6
*What a Catch! Goals* - Aug 17 - Aug 20





*Post Archive*


Spoiler: Posts (1)



*Version One - Updates (1.9.1b - 2.5.1)*


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

A small note; the person who would regularly post the updates to Reddit has retired the game, so the release of information will now be slower/not all at once as it has been. More information shall be released later today or tomorrow.

*Out Now:*

- Phoebe's Fiery Cookie - Aug 5 - Nov 3

*Has Pictures:*

- Fireworks (Fishing Tourney)
- Kerokerokeroppi, & Kiki and Lala Cookies
- Sanrio Collection (Kerokerokeroppi & Kiki and Lala)

*Confirmed:*

- Villagers (Toby & Etoile)
- New beetles.
- New event classes.


----------



## Snowesque

The post is up to date!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I love the new wig! It'll probably cost like 300 leaf tickets, though...


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today! 

*Redd Mask Emporium is back!* - Ends August 28th
It can be crafted with Leaf Tickets by going to the Reissue section of the craft menu.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New normal classes available at Happy Homeroom!*
There is new classes up to 12-8.


----------



## Breath Mint

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *New normal classes available at Happy Homeroom!*
> There is new classes up to 12-8.



Great, but I'm still stuck on the one you need the items you trade hybrid flowers for with no plans to ever do it lol. I got Expert Rank 1 today, that's good enough for me


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Kiki and Lala and Kerokerokeroppi cookie!* - Ends September 2nd
Kerokerokeroppi pins cannot be worn by animals.

*Sanrio Collection!* Little Twin Stars and Kerokerokeroppi - Ends September 2nd

*Sanrio Characters Goals #3!* - Ends September 2nd
Clear goals to get ?toile's map, Toby's map, Kiki and Lala cookie, and a Kerokerokeroppi cookie.
Goals Include playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp for 2 days in a row, rolling the die in Blathers's Treasure Trek, taking one class at Happy Homeroom, and more.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Bugged Out Beetle Goals!* - Ends August 17th
Catch the horned hercules, horned atlas, and giant stag to complete limited-time goals.
Only bugs you have caught yourself or with honey, flutter honey, or beetle honey will count toward goals.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Sanrio Characters available now!* - Ends September 2nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fishing Tourney On Now!* (Fireworks) - Ends August 19th
It takes place at Lost Lure Creek.
You can receive your trophy when the Fishing Tourney ends.
After you get the gold fish trophy, you are able to get the blue fireworks launcher, piggy citronella burner, and reissue material.
Support packs are available and may be bought once.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Filbert's Rocket Cookie Restocked!* - Ends September 4th

*Pop Quiz: Summer Shrines available now!* - Ends August 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New event items are available for reissue crafting!* - Ends September 6th
This includes Redd's Summer Festival and Bloomin' Booty with Kapp'n gardening sets.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*What a Catch Fish Goals now available!* - Ends August 20th
It takes place at Saltwater Shores.
Catch the blue marlin and giant trevally to complete limited-time goals.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Scheduled Maintenance for the latest version!* - Ends between 6:00am - 6:30am August 20th
Times listed are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

There was game changes mostly surrounding the current bugs and fish, including new ones and removals.
Also, the max friendship level was increased from 30 to 35.

*Pictured*

- Beau's Artisanal Cookie
- Choco-Mint Scavenger Hunt
- Wiggin' Out Collection
- New Flooring and Wallpapers
- A new unnamed wallpaper and furniture under the item code "Owl".
- New HH Event Classes

*Confirmed*

- New Bugs & Fish Goals - Aug 21


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Beau's Artisanal Cookie now available!* - Ends November 19th
The five-star item is the bakery counter; it features a memory with Beau, Fang, and Egbert.
There are new event classes for this cookie.

*The Wiggin' Out Collection is here!* - Ends September 20th

*Critter Kickoff Goals now avilable!* - Ends September 4th


----------



## Chouchou

Oh boy I bought 2 wigs today and the long curly one is not cute.


----------



## Ras

The one with long hair and a bun is. One of my friends has it. 

Edit: it’s actually long hair with a side ponytail


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Choco-Mint Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends August 28th
Event Goals and Happy Homeroom event classes are available too. 
Leaf Tickets are required to craft the choco-mint lace hat, choco-mint apron dress, and choco-mint top.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Fresh Kitchen available now!* - Ends September 6th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Marshal's Pastry Cookie Restocked!* - Ends September 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Go for the Goals now available!* - Ends September 8th
Some goals include playing Pocket Camp for three days in a row, fulfilling 100 animal requests, buying 5 items from other players' Market Boxes, changing your campsite, and visiting recreation spots.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Blathers comes to visit!* - Ends October 25th
Craft Blathers's desk and place it in your campsite or cabin, and Blathers will drop by from time to time.

*Celeste is back!* - Ends September 16th
Craft Celeste's telescope and place it in your campsite or cabin, and Celeste will drop by from time to time.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*A new wall & floor collection is now available!* - Ends September 10th


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured*

- Seasonal Event
- Wolfgang's Steampunk-styled Cookie (Likely not the exact name.)
- Gardening Event
- Terrain
- Steampunk Collection
- Wallpaper & Flooring
- Unknown Hat
- Unknown Furniture (Possibly part of the gardening event.)
- HH Event Classes

*Confirmed*

- Autumn-styled Cookie
- Gyroidite Event
- New Creature
- Julian's Planetarium Cookie Restock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Gotta say that next month is gonna be pretty hard on my leaf tickets.  Everything looks so good!


----------



## Snowfell

Good to know! I'll be hoarding my leaf tickets for Wolfgang's cookies.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Fetching Fall Leaves Seasonal Event on now!* - Ends September 25th
Collect autumn offering from the various events held during the seasonal event to get some fall-themed items.
You can get them from the City Slickin' with Kicks, Truffle Scavenger Hunt, and Fishing Tourney (Dance) events.

*City Slickin' with Kicks Gardening Event on now!* - Ends September 8th
Catch the cityflitters that gather on marigolds and give them to Kicks.
Part two begins on September 2nd.

The *Old-timey Town Terrian* release date is confirmed for August 30th.

*Truffle Scavenger Hunt and Fishing Tourney (Dance)* are confirmed as the event names.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Can't wait for the Autumn-styled cookies :3 Will be hoarding and most likely whaling for them xD

I love autumn; my absolute favorite season!

Keep up the amazing work on informing us all about datamines and updates, Snow! ​


----------



## TSquared

I love *everything* and will regret *nothing* when I inevitably end up spending a million leaf tickets on these gorgeous items, lol!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

TSquared said:


> I love *everything* and will regret *nothing* when I inevitably end up spending a million leaf tickets on these gorgeous items, lol!



My sentiments exactly lol.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Old-Timey Town Terrain options are now available!*
It includes a middleground, foreground, and sky.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Wolfgang's Cog Cookie now available!* - Ends November 29th
The featured item is the astronomer's telescope.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes for this cookie.

The *Wall & Floor Collection* is confirmed to be available from September 4th to September 25th.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*The Steampunk Collection is here!* - Ends September 25th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*City Slickin' with Kicks second half!* - Ends September 8th
There are new flowers, tasks, and items.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Celestial City is now available!* - Ends September 17th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*A new Wall & Floor Collection is here!* - Ends September 25th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Julian's Stardust Cookie Restock!* - Ends September 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rad Red Dragonfly Goals now available! *- Ends September 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Dance Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends September 17th
It takes place at Saltwater Shores.
In this event, you can catch them up to eight times every three hours.
The large tap-dance stage and the sparkle stones are the special prizes.

*New Villager Maps available!*
Agent S (blue corner), Big Top (neutral corner), Rocket (red corner), Beardo (luxury car), Bea (bread-making set)
They are obtained from maps on Gulliver's Ship.
With the blue corner and the red corner, the animals will shadowbox.
If you put them together with the neutral corner, other animals can cheer them on.

*Open-Ocean Goals now available!* - Ends September 25th
Some goals include going to the Gulliver's Ship island map one time, send Gulliver's Ship out to sea one time, and receiving one souvenir shipment using Gulliver's Ship.

There is also a *new datamine* that is currently being assessed. I will post again when it is finished!
For now, you may view update notes about the newest update *here*.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

Gulliver's Ship, the Market Box, Crafting, and other features were changed.
(See spoilers drop-downs as it is lengthy.)

*Pictured*

- Maple's Autumn Cookie - Sep 16
- Truffle Scavenger Hunt - Sep 19
- Animal Apparel Collection #1 - Sep 22
- New Happy Homeroom normal and event classes.

*Confirmed*

- Brewster's Sweet Harvest Reissue (Crafting?) - Sep 14
- Goldie's Library Cookie Restock - Sep 21
- Fresh Fruit Goals - Sep 17


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Brewster's Sweet Harvest available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends October 5th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Maple's Autumn Cookie now available!* - Ends December 15th
The featured furniture item is the tree-stump hideout; it features a memory with Maple, Penelope, & Snake.
There are new Happy Homeroom classes for this cookie.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fresh Fruit Goals now available!* - Ends September 20th
Pick fruit at Breezy Hollow, buy fruit from market boxes, and more to complete them.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Truffle Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends September 25th
Gather the truffle nuggets that are scattered around the map.
Event Goals and Happy Homeroom event classes are available too.
Right now you can get event materials by completing goals as well.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Fetching Fall is available now!* - Ends November 4th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Goldie's Library Cookie restocked!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today! 

*Animal Apparel Collection #1 is here!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

Regarding recent feedback about the Gulliver's Ship update, changes will take place within the next several months.

These changes include:

- Being able to give random furniture or clothing to any island.
- Adjusting the prizes players receive, as well as the balance of the game.
- Island types and content.

Any island progress and completion statuses may be reset.
However, you will not lose any Animal Maps or animals you have met.

*250 Leaf Tickets will be available as a gift in your mailbox from today until November 24th.*

*(Source)*


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured*

- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Lucky's Fortune Cookie
- Wall & Flooring Collection
- Clothing Collection
- Terrain (Sky, Fence, Background, Foreground, & Middleground)
- Rover NPC Furniture
- New Happy Homeroom classes.
- New fish type.

*Confirmed*

- Fishing Tourney
- Scavenger Hunt
- Two more Fortune Cookies.


----------



## Snowesque

There are several new announcement for today! 

*Happy Hauntings Holiday seasonal event on now!* - Ends October 28th
Collect trick-or-treat sweets from the various events held during the seasonal event to get a range of festive items.

*Jack's Ghoulish Gala garden event on now!* - Ends October 6th
Jack has come to your campsite to celebrate Halloween! Catch the hatters and give them to Jack.
The second half starts on September 30th.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes for this event.

*Eerieville terrain options are here!*
It includes a sky, fence, background, foreground, and middleground.

The *Costume Party Collection* is scheduled for September 28th to November 1st.

The *Wall and floor collection* is scheduled for October 4th to November 1st.

Two event names are confirmed as *Fishing Tourney (Pumpkins)* and *Halloween Candy Hunt*.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rover comes to visit!* - Ends November 26th
Craft Rover's treat trolley and place it in your campsite or cabin, and Rover will drop by from time to time.
He is dressed up as a vampire!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Costume Party Collection 2019 is here!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lucky's Frightful Cookie now available!* - Ends December 28th
The five-star item is the frightful manor.
There are new Happy Homeroom classes for this cookie.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Jack's Ghoulish Gala second half is on now!* - Ends October 6th
There are new flowers, tasks, and items; 20 gold-pumpkin seeds have been sent to your mailbox.
There are new Happy Homeroom classes for this event.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Muffy's Creepy Cookie Restocked!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Eerie Wall & Floor Collection!* - Ends Novemeber 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Jack's Puppet Theater is back!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Peak Fishing Goals are now available! *- Ends October 11th
Catch chars to complete limited-time goals at  Lost Lure Creek.


----------



## Snowesque

The post has been updated with an image of the items in the current update! 
It is linked in the text at the top of the post, but you may also view it *here*.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Grim Lily Cookie now available!* - Ends January 7th
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes.
It does not unlock a scrapbook memory.
Animals cannot wear the dark-tiara wig.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Pumpkins Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends October 17th
It takes place at Saltwater Shores.
The special prizes are the Brewster pumpkin and sparkle stone map.

*Ghastly Gimmes Log-in Bonuses!* - Ends October 24th
If you log-in every day during the event, you can get items such as the pumpkin head, gold treats, Leaf Tickets, and more.

*All Together Now... Peacock Butterfly Goals* will start on October 18th.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Pumpkin House available now!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

A post was made showing what items belong to what; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured*

- Pumpkins Fishing Tourney
- Halloween Candy Hunt
- Bob's Circus and Grim Lily Cookies
- Witch's Robe Gift for All?
- Peacock Butterfly Goals
- New Happy Homeroom Classes


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends November 1st
Candied Catches Fishing Tourney and Jack's Halloween Hunt Garden Event are now available.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Monstrous Mash-up is now available!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I really hope the Halloween castle amenity isn't leaf tickets.  Knowing my luck it probably is, but it'd look so good in my current campsite.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements today! 

*Peacock Butterfly and Fall Free-for-All Bug goals are here!* - Ends October 23rd
If everyone catches 15 million peacock butterflies in total during the event, you will get fortune cookies as rewards.

*Bob's Circus Cookie* will be releasing tomorrow.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Bob's Circus Cookie now available!* - Ends January 17th
The featured furniture item is the big-top tightrope; its memory features Bob and friends.
There are new Happy Homeroom event classes.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today! 

*Halloween Candy Hunt is on now!* - Ends October 28th
Gather the creepy confection treats that are scattered around the map.
Event goals and Happy Homeroom event classes are available too.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Pastel Glazier Cookie now available!* - Ends January 22nd
The featured items is the stained-glass fountain, though it does not have a memory.
There are new Happy Homeroom classes for this cookie.

The amount of peacock butterflies that was caught was 23,144,916!
You may collect a *Grim Lily Cookie*, *Bob's Circus Cookie*, and *50 Leaf Tickets* until *November 26th*.


----------



## Snowesque

The post also has been updated with an image of the items in the current update! 
It is linked in the text at the top of the post, but you may also view it *here*.
Later on, a post will be added showing what items belong to what once it is released.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Go for the Goals now available!* - Ends November 8th
Complete log-in goals everyday and collect Leaf Tickets.
Some goals include;  play three days in a row, complete 100 requests for visiting animals, buy five items from other players' Market Boxes, and changing up your campsite and visiting recreation spots.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Current Update*

- Skye's cookie
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Terrian
- Clothing Collection
- HHA Classes

*Upcoming Update*

- Unnamed Cookie
- Thanksgiving Letter/Event (?)
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Animal Collection #2
- Gyroid Hunt
- Fishing Tourney


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*2nd Anniversary Log-In Bonuses*! - Ends November 14th
Get 10 Leaf Tickets every day!

Sorry for such a late post!


----------



## Snowesque

There are several new announcements for today! 

*Isabelle's Double Dazzle on now!* - Ends November 11th
The second half starts on November 5th.
The appearance rates and catch rates for rare creatures are higher than usual.

*2nd Anniversary Celebration On Now!* - Ends November 28th
Collect second-anniversary candles to get anniversary-themed items.

*The Royal Party Collection Is Here!* - Ends December 16th

*Skye's Lavish Ball Cookie now available!* - Ends January 30th 
The featured item is the striking clock balcony; it has a memory with Skye and friends.
There are new Happy Homeroom classes.

*Regal Garden terrian options are here!* 

*Pop Quiz: Anniversary Party available now!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fan Favorites Return!* - Ends December 2nd
Brewster, Digby, Leif, Isabelle, Pav?, Katie, Tom Nook, and K.K.'s special furniture are all available for reissue crafting.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*More new event items for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends November 9th
This includes Garden Event: Rover's Garden Safari, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Look-Alike, Garden Event: Zipper's Wonderland Event, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Gyroidite Collection, and Fishing Tourney: Schoolroom

*New First Anniversary and Seasonal Events for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends November 22nd
This includes Isabelle's Party-Prep Project, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: First Anniversary, and Fishing Tourney: First Anniversary
It also includes Anniversary Celebration, Toy Day Decor, Chilly Jamboree, Candy Cluster Muster, Shamrock Shimmy, A Blooming Announcement, and Feather Fury Seasonal Events.

*Reissue Rally Goals now available!* - Ends November 22nd
By completing these goals, you can get bells, reissue material, and sparkle stones.
You can also complete some goals just by visiting your campsite every day.

There is even more reissue crafting to come after November 9th!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle's Double Dazzle Second Half!* - Ends November 11th
Do not forget to collect blue-crystal-rose seeds ? 20 in your mailbox!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The maximum number of collected items like fruits, bugs, and fish you can hold has been increased.

Maximum Inventory Space from Leveling Up
300 items → 350 items

Maximum Inventory Space from Leaf Tickets
700 items → 800 items


----------



## Snowesque

There is also a new datamine that is currently being assessed. I will post again when it is finished! 
For now, you may view update notes about the newest update *here*.
Some of the items have already been tied to certain events in the post.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*The updated version of Gulliver's Ship will be releasing on November 21st.*

It has updated content including:

- You will be able to export random furniture, clothing, and material items to any island.
- The amount of Bells needed to refresh the islands will be lowered.
- The time it takes the ship to return, as well as the number of export points needed to start a voyage, will be decreased.
- With the exception of the golden package, sparkle stones will not be required to craft packages.
- The number of snacks received as souvenirs will be increased, as well as other adjustments to the balance of the game.

Once this feature update is implemented, all island progress will be reset.
You will get to keep any Animal Maps you have acquired, as well as any animals you have already met.

*The issue regarding the Spring Garden Terrian not appearing will be resolved on November 15th.*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends November 15th
This includes Garden Event: Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival, Crystal Collection Event, Garden Event: Digby's Artful Retreat, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Jelly, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Denim, Fishing Tourney: Pink Crystal, and Fishing Tourney: Monochromatic Cat.


----------



## Alienfish

Man I so need so many reissue stuff since I restarted. Might end up getting some lt's cause dayummmmm.

And so glad Gulliver gets back... whoever got that package idea needs to get fired..


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*New normal classes available at Happy Homeroom!*
There is new normal classes all the way through to 14-8.

*More challenging classes available at Happy Homeroom!* - Ends November 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Golden Bug-Catching Goals are available now!* - Ends November 15th
Catch gold horned dynastids, gold horned hercules, and gilded emperors to complete limited-time goals!


----------



## Snowesque

A formal datamine has finally been released (Better late than ever!); please see main post for details. 
A new person is now releasing them, so hopefully they will be out faster.

*Current Update*:

- Blue Jazz Fishing Tourney - Nov 13
- Bree's Boutique Cookie - Mid-November
- Wall & Floor Collection - Mid-November
- Anniversary Clothing (Gift for all?) - Nov 21?

*Upcoming Update or Confirmed*:

- Golden Fishing Goals


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> A formal datamine has finally been released (Better late than ever!); please see main post for details.
> A new person is now releasing them, so hopefully they will be out faster.
> 
> *Current Update*:
> 
> - Blue Jazz Fishing Tourney - Nov 13
> - Bree's Boutique Cookie - Mid-November
> - Wall & Floor Collection - Mid-November
> - Anniversary Clothing (Gift for all?) - Nov 21?
> 
> *Upcoming Update or Confirmed*:
> 
> - Golden Fishing Goals



I'm getting errors when I click on the links you added.


----------



## Snowesque

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm getting errors when I click on the links you added.



Fixed it! Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Blue Jazz Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends November 19th
If you participate in this tourney, you'll get some jazzy blue instruments as rewards.

*Special log-in bonuses coming soon!* - Ends November 28th
You'll even get a unique outfit to celebrate the occasion, as well as special furniture from Giovanni.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Anniversary Party is now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Bree's Boutique Cookie now available!* - Ends Febuary 13th
The featured furniture item is the boutique display case, it has a memory with Bree and friends.
There are new event classes for this cookie.

*New event items available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends November 22nd
This includes the Garden Event: Leif's Spring Flowers, Garden Event: Fruit Party with Katie, Garden Event: Viva Festivale with Pav?, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Party Balloons, Garden Event: Katie's Time Out, Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt: Bubble Bonanza, and Fishing Tourney: Aquarium sets.

The Spring Garden terrain options should show up as intended now.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Royal Blue Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends November 27th

*On November 21st, a paid membership service called Pocket Camp Club will be releasing.*
In one plan, you will be able to appoint one animal as your camp caretaker and get extra help around the campsite. In the other plan, you will be able to receive fortune cookies and store your furniture and clothing items in warehouses.

More details will be in videos that are coming out on November 20th.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Scheduled maintenance information for the next update!*
It will take place from November 21st at 2:00 a.m. to 6:00 a.m.
The times listed are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Golden Fishing goals now available!* - Ends November 22nd
Gold horse mackerel, gold olive flounder, gold football fish, and gold tuna will appear for a limited time during the event period.


----------



## Snowesque

Here are some images teasing new items to come in game!
There appears to be at least a new terrain, fortune cookie, gyroid hunt, gardening event, and more.


Spoiler: Images!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That giant Christmas tree though


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That giant Christmas tree though



I'm lowkey digging it bit too much imo... x) Looking forward to new stuff not being that dumb sub lol


----------



## Snowesque

*All-Natural Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends November 28th
Gather the all-natural gyroidite nuggets that are scattered around the map, and use them to craft some items. You can also get some all-natural gyroidites at Shovelstrike Quarry.

*Early-Bird Sweepstakes is starting today!* - Ends December 20th
22,222 entrants will be randomly selected to receive a Pocket Camp Club Bag.
It is your chance to get a real-life version of that familiar Animal Crossing bag.
Any Pocket Camp Club member can enter for a chance to win, including free trial members.

*The Pocket Camp Club is here!*
This is an optional paid monthly subscription for Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.
There is the Happy Helper Plan and Cookie & Depot Plan membership options.

As thanks for the wait during the Gulliver change, these items will be in your mailbox until December 21st:

- Leaf Tickets x 50
- Bells x 1,000,000
- sparkle stones x 50
- Golden packages x 20

As always, the formal datamine will be posted later.


----------



## Snowesque

A formal datamine has been released; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured*:

- Animal Apparel Collection #2
- Thank Someone Special
- Villagers
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Flurry's Cookie
- Terrain
- Clothing Collection
- NPC Furniture
- Zodiac Rat (Gift for All?)

*Confirmed*:

- Chrissy's Royal Cookie Recolor
- Unknown Fortune Cookie
- Fishing Tourney
- Gyroidite Hunt
- Wall and Floor Collection
- Fauna's Toy Day Cookie Restock
- Isabelle's Cafe Cookie Restock


----------



## Sweetley

Watch how I'm gonna waste all my Leaf Tickets just to get those wings from the Flurry cookie...


----------



## cornimer

Drift and Jeremiah ahhhhh
And I love the upcoming gardening/event goal items. Interested to see what that funky gyroidite is for...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm about to lose it over these December items ahhhhhh


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Give thanks!* - End December 2nd
Show your gratitude for one of your animal friends by inviting them to the party.
You will receive the Harvest Fest invitation item; choose your favorite animal to give it to.

*Animal Apparel Collection #2 out now!* - Ends December 28th
The color of the headbands and tails will change to match your hair color.


----------



## Alienfish

cornimer said:


> Drift and Jeremiah ahhhhh
> And I love the upcoming gardening/event goal items. Interested to see what that funky gyroidite is for...



yesss more frogs, drift is love! <3

not a fan of the new animal costume things but great as well i can save tix lol


----------



## Snowesque

Just a reminder before I forget!
You can find out which animal gives which colored item *here* for the Give Thanks event!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Get new animal maps using Gulliver's Ship!* 
This includes Boris, Cleo, Cole, Drift, Gloria, Jeremiah, Olivia, Queenie, Tammy, and Yuka.


----------



## Snowesque

There are two new announcements for today! 

*Isabelle's Caf? Cookie restocked!* - Ends December 9th

*Dazzling Duo Cookie restocked!* - Ends December 9th


----------



## Alienfish

So tempted to cave on duo cookies, got that dumb screen earlier lol i hardly use screens lol


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Glistening Lights Terrain is here!*


----------



## Ras

My good friend Mouse usually buys this stuff, so hopefully I'll see it later today.


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Glistening Lights Terrain is here!*



hhh they are so pretty but yeh that amount of lt's oof


----------



## AccfSally

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Glistening Lights Terrain is here!*



I really like this one, too bad I want to save my leaf tickets..


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Flurry's Powdered Cookie now available!* - Ends February 25th
By getting the spotlight furniture item winter-village tower, you can view a special memory starring Flurry and friends.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements today! 

*Jingle's Frosted Forest on now!* - Ends December 9th
Catch lots of icedwings to earn some super-sweet new items for your campsite.
The second half of the event will start on December 2nd.

*Kringle Mingle with Jingle on now!* - Ends December 29th
Gather golden candy canes to get some holiday-themed items.

*Pop Quiz: Toy Day Eve available now!* - Ends December 29th


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Flurry's Powdered Cookie now available!* - Ends February 25th
> By getting the spotlight furniture item winter-village tower, you can view a special memory starring Flurry and friends.



this one is so cute like i cant ;;

also probs gonna cave on that plus some terrain i think <3


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Jingle's Frosted Forest second half!* - Ends December 9th
Red gingeranium seeds ? 20 have been sent the mailbox.

Regarding the issue of trying to share from the Friend List while at a friend or other player's campsite making the game unplayable; restarting the game will allow you to continue playing from the state of having received your reward for sharing. This issue does not occur if you enter the garden from your own campsite and try to share from the Friend List. The issue will be fully resolved in the next update.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Previous Holiday Items Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends December 25th


----------



## AccfSally

Neat, now I can get those things I missed out on last year. I hope they reissue the things from January and February as well in the future.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Warm Winter Style Collection now available!* - Ends January 18th

*The Coat Collection is back through Reissue Crafting!* - Ends December 25th


----------



## Sweetley

Why are all these cute winter outfits so expensive... Like, I'm not sure if I should spend over 100 Leaf Tickets into that one pink dress with the black ribbons on it, it looks so cute. Also, why are all the backpacks so expensive too? Ugh...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm trying to determine if I should continue to save for a box of Flurry's cookie or buy the pink winter coat.  Such a hard choice


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fauna's Toy Day Cookie now restocked!* - Ends February 4th


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm trying to determine if I should continue to save for a box of Flurry's cookie or buy the pink winter coat.  Such a hard choice



I'd buy the coat unless u got the Flurry u want. I kinda want more Flurry but all it's been getting me lately are like 4 dresses so giving up on that one lol


----------



## mogyay

i bought both the new pink winter coat and the resissued pink winter coat, i kinda regret buying the new one though, the old one is a lot cuter imo, but i'll make good use of both i'm sure


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i bought both the new pink winter coat and the resissued pink winter coat, i kinda regret buying the new one though, the old one is a lot cuter imo, but i'll make good use of both i'm sure



yesss the coats are so nice.. so glad i wasted on the burgundy7red one i love it ;; i'm sure the pink ones look great on u!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Bring on the Bells Goals now available!* - Ends December 12th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Jingle's Holiday Balloon is back through Reissue Crafting!* - Ends December 25th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Update Notice*

To participate in the fishing tourney starting December 12th, you must update the app.

The following issue has been fixed.
- During garden events, the game became unplayable when sharing from your friends list or at friends' or ⠀other players' campsites.
- When you use the Design Options menu to go from a recreation spot to your cabin, the background ⠀music stops playing.

If you are having trouble updating, please *click here*.

As thanks for patience during the maintenance period for this update, you will receive *20 Leaf Tickets*.

You can pick them up from *December 12th to January 12th*.


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured:*

- Starry Fishing Tourney - Dec 12
- Rhonda's Holiday Cookie
- Royal Gothic Cookie
- Villagers
- Wallpaper and Flooring Collection
- Brewster's Winter Cote
- New Year, New You! Gifts
- Countdown Gyroidite Hunt


----------



## Alienfish

new villagers aaaa.. though can they release shep sometime lol :/

the new fishing items looking cool, as do gyrodite items. not a fan of the cookies so good thing i can save


----------



## will.

omg rhondas cookie is ADORABLE but tbh i like flurry's better lolol... hopefully i can save up some leaf tickets to get some hehehe. yay for the fishing tourney too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Rhonda's Nutcracker cookie is so cute!  I'll probably buy a box of Flurry's instead but still.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Starry Suite Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends December 18th
Do not forget to pick up your trophy!


----------



## John Wick

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Starry Suite Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends December 18th
> Do not forget to pick up your trophy!



I can't believe this, but I didn't uninstall PC yet. I even used my leaf tickets on a Sakura foreground.
I'm level 39, and been doing the tourney.


----------



## will.

John Wick said:


> I can't believe this, but I didn't uninstall PC yet. I even used my leaf tickets on a Sakura foreground.
> I'm level 39, and been doing the tourney.



omg... idk how you're leveling up faster than me and you only started a couple days ago!! low-key sounds like u like that and thats so fun hehe


----------



## John Wick

will. said:


> omg... idk how you're leveling up faster than me and you only started a couple days ago!! low-key sounds like u like that and thats so fun hehe



Just hit level 41.

I got the middle ground and foreground looking pretty cool. Just saved up another 250 for the middle ground.

Hey, the villagers have been giving me starfish for the tourney. Almost on gold.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rhonda's Holiday Cookie now available!* - Ends March 12th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Brewster's Winter Cote now available!* - Ends February 12th
If you place Brewster's Winter Cote in your campsite or cabin, Brewster will come visit wearing a holiday outfit.


----------



## Alienfish

Also checked out that reddit post, damn I totally need the lunar horizon wallpaper and galaxy floor aaaa


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Frozen Fun Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends February 29th

*Pocket Camp Club Journal has a new issue!*


----------



## Snowesque

Here is the Pocket Camp Club Journal item previews for this month! 


Spoiler:  










*Source*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Toy Day Eve now available!* - Ends December 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Holiday Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends January 5th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cool Crustacean Goals are here!* - Ends December 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Gothic Royal Cookie now available!* - Ends March 19th

*Different bugs and fish available for winter!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Countdown Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt on now! *- Ends December 29th
Gather the countdown gyroidite nuggets that are scattered around the map, and use them to craft some items. You can also get some countdown gyroidite at Shovelstrike Quarry.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Strawberry Holiday Cake Gift for All!* - Ends January 24th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*New animal maps from using Gulliver's Ship!*
This includes Erik, Henry, Kevin, Maddie, Murphy, and Olive!

*More Lottie classes available at Happy Homeroom*! - Ends January 8th

*New goals now available!* - Ends January 8th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*New Year, New You log-in bonuses!* - Ends January 9th

*Snowfall Snowman is back through reissue crafting!* - Ends January 10th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Cherry's Rockin' Cookie restocked!* - Ends January 3rd

*Rock-themed items and DJ KK Beat Booth available through reissue crafting!* - Ends January 3rd

*Different bugs and fish are available to catch! New goals will be tomorrow.*

A new datamine for this update will be posted soon!


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

*Pictured:*

- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Chevre's Cookie
- Fishing Tourney
- Clothing Collection
- Terrian
- Wall & Floor Collection
- NPC Item
- All bug and fish changes.
- Gladys's Camellia Cookie Restock

*Upcoming:*

- Unknown Fortune Cookie
- Unknown Collection
- Gyroidite Hunt
- Unknown Items (goal related?)


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Countdown Critter Goals now available!* - Ends January 12th


----------



## Alienfish

Hhhhh I so wanna get that DJ KK because his items are life but dunno aaaa


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Brilliant Bamboo Terrain is here!*

*Gladys's Camellia Cookie Restocked!* - Ends January 12th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chevre's Serene Cookie available now!* - Ends March 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There are several new announcements for today! 

*Tranquil Tearoom Gardening Event on now!* - Ends January 11th.
Gather checkerflies to get some items!

*Snug Celebration Seasonal Event on now!* - Ends January 30th
Gather New Year's wreaths to get some items!

*Kimono Collection 2020 now available!* - Ends February 14th

*Japanese-style & Kimono Collection 2019 Reissue Crafting available now!* - Ends January 20th

*Pop Quiz: Winter Inn available now!* - Ends January 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie restocked!* - Ends January 17th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle's Tranquil Tearoom second half!* - Ends January 11th
New flower seeds have been sent to your mailbox!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cozy Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends February 7th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Scallop Scoop-Up Goals now available!* - Ends January 15th
Appearance rates for coral and shells that appear at Saltwater Shores will be increased, and net contents and catch rates for sea throw net, med. throw net, and lg. throw net will be adjusted at Saltwater Shores for the duration of the goals.
Any coral and shells obtained from Market Boxes or balloons that appear on the map will not count toward the goals.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Knitted Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends January 20th
Do not forget to pick up your trophy!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Winter Inn available now*! - Ends January 30th
Yes, it is different than the previous quiz of the same name!


----------



## Snowesque

Here is the Pocket Camp Club Journal item previews for this month! 


Spoiler:  










*Source*


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Stitches's and Nordic Patch Cookies restocked!* - Ends January 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Li'l Snowy Cookie now available!* - Ends April 16th
There is no scrapbook memory for the this cookie.

There will be a new datamine posted later today!


----------



## Snowesque

There was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- Li'l Winter Cookie items.
- Snowglobe Gyroidite Hunt items.
- Wiggin' Out Collection items.
- Stringfish (Likely goal related.)

Inventory space and max friendship level have been raised!


----------



## Alienfish

AAA THE WIGS THE WIGS GIMME ALL brb wasting net salary on tix.

also liking that npc item, miiight just get it if i can.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sable's Knitting Table available now!* - Ends March 18th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Styled-Up Wig Collection available now!* - Ends March 6th

*Sneaky Stringfish Goals available now!* - Ends January 24th
Fish obtained from Market Boxes and balloons that appear on the Map will not be counted toward goals.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Hamlet's Chilly Cookie restocked!* - Ends February 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends January 30th
Gather the snow-globe gyroidite nuggets that are scattered around the map, and use them to craft items!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Wonderland Terrian is now available!*

Also, there was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- Olivia's Cookie items.
- Seasonal event items.
- Gardening events items.
- Clothing collection items.
- Wall & Floor collection items.
- "My Sweetest Friend" event items, with a chart explaining who gives what.
- Preview images for the upcoming fishing tourney, gyroidite hunt, fortune cookie, and collection.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Reese's Sweet Nothings gardening event on now!* - Ends January 10th
During this garden event, the appearance rates and catch rates for rare creatures will be increased.
Catch a lot of dulcedrones to participate!
The second half of the event will start on February 3rd.

*Special log-in bonuses available now!* - Ends February 13th

*Heartthrob Valentines seasonal event on now! *- Ends February 29th
Gather heartifacts to get some heart-themed items!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today! 

*Olivia's Whimsical Cookie now available!* - Ends April 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Fancy Fete available now!* - Ends February 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gardening event second half starts now!* - Ends February 10th
Do not forget to collect your gifted seeds!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Whimsy Valentine Collection now available!* - Ends March 20th

*Sweets Wallpaper & Flooring Collection now available!* - End March 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Poppy's Cococa Cookie Restocked!* - Ends February 29th

*Event Items now available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends February 29th

*Valentine's Collection 2019 now available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends February 26th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*My Sweetest Friend 2020 is here!* - Ends February 15th
Everyone will receive a heartfelt present; gift it to your favorite animal.
Depending on the animal, you will get a different present; choose wisely!

*Date Night Collection now available!* - Ends March 24th


----------



## Alienfish

Man I love that dress from the collection but but but earrings and maybe sable T___T


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Scheduled maintenance for the next update!*
Scheduled for February 12th at 1:00 a.m. to February 12 at 5:00 a.m.
Times listed are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fresh Fruit Goals now available!* - Ends February 13th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Honey Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends February 18th
It is held at Saltwater Shores.
Do not forget to pick up your trophy!

You have until March 12th to pick up the 20x Leaf Ticket gift from this update!

Also, there was a new datamine released; please see main post for details.

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- Eloise's Flapjack Cookie items.
- Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt items.
- A unknown NPC item.
- Eyes and Ears collection items.
- A preview image for possible upcoming butterfly goals.

It contains information of;

- The cabin's second floor.
- Eating multiple fortune cookies.
- Changes to both Pocket Camp Club plans.
- Various other miscellaneous changes.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Event items available for reissue crafting!* - Ends February 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today!  

*Eloise's Flapjack Cookie now available!* - Ends May 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement today! 

*Pop Quiz: Fancy Fete now available!* - Ends February 29th


----------



## Snowesque

Here is the Pocket Camp Club Journal item previews for this month! 



Spoiler: Click me!


----------



## xara

Snowesque said:


> Here is the Pocket Camp Club Journal item previews for this month!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me!



those look so cute i’m excited!! 
 even though i thought the umbrella pic was from new horizons so i posted about it and embarrassed myself lmao


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*All Aflutter Butterfly goals now available!* - Ends February 21st



faiiry said:


> those look so cute i’m excited!!
> even though i thought the umbrella pic was from new horizons so i posted about it and embarrassed myself lmao



Haha an honest mistake I would think!
Parasols have never been this detailed before in Animal Crossing. Very exciting.


----------



## xara

Snowesque said:


> Haha an honest mistake I would think!
> Parasols have never been this detailed before in Animal Crossing. Very exciting.



agreed! probably a long shot but i really hope that parasol makes its way to new horizons as its gorgeous!!


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm hope they release those earrings and eyeglasses soon, I'd say it's past mid-feb lol


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Eyes and Ears Collection now available!* - Ends April 5th



Sheila said:


> Hmm hope they release those earrings and eyeglasses soon



You are in luck!


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Eyes and Ears Collection now available!* - Ends April 5th
> 
> 
> 
> You are in luck!



yesss i saw it earlier today i was like HECCKKK YES. got the marble and tortoise earrings.. kinda disappointed in the drop/bow ones though, looks so weird with that tiny bow.. might get the round glasses also.. #hippie


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chic Plaid Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends February 29th


----------



## Alienfish

^^ yes yes i sooo love all of these items, might even get the leaf tickets dress bc i need more dresses o:


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*More challenging classes available at Happy Homeroom!* - Ends March 3rd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle's Leisure Tree now available!* - Ends April 25th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Tulip Terrain is now available!*

Also, there was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- Maggie's Blooming Cookie items.
- Spring Flowers Seasonal Event items.
- Tulipalooza Gardening Event items.
- Floral Clothing Collection items.
- Wall & Floor Collection items.
- Upcoming event items.

The Happy Homeroom now goes up to Master Rank 60.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Flower Power Collection now available!* - Ends April 2nd


----------



## Alienfish

I must say I loooooove those flower power clothes and hats/wig stuff. got me a nice chunk of them   <3

also those tulip terrains are a++

AND MAGGIES COOKIE PULL ME BACKWARDS  ...thank u cookie plan


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! ❤

*Leif's Happy Tulips gardening event on now!* - Ends March 11th.
Catch a lot of tulipips and fill the campsite with tulips.
Part two begins on March 4th.

*Tulip Time seasonal event on now!* - Ends March 30th
Gather single-stem bouquets to get some spring tulip-themed items.

*Pop Quiz; Springin' It on now!* - Ends March 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Maggie's Florist Cookie available now!* - Ends May 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Floral Wall and Floor Collection now available!* - Ends April 2nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Leif's Happy Tulips gardening event second half!* - Ends March 11th
Do not forget to pick up some new flower seeds from your mailbox!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Diana's Fay and Bunnie's Li'l Red Cookies Restocked!* - Ends April 2nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Leif's Flower Stand and Flower Event Items available for reissue crafting!* - Ends April 2nd


----------



## Alienfish

Ahhh sooo glad these old flower events came back for crafting. Couldn't get a whole bunch last time so basically wasting on these now haha <3


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Scheduled maintenance information for the next update!* - Scheduled between March 12th 2-6 a.m.
Times listed above are approximate.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Clam Collector Goals now available!* - Ends March 13th


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements for today! ❤

*Island Excursion Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends March 19th

*Countdown to release Log-in Bonuses!* - Ends March 20th

*Timmy and Tommy Nook Inc. Banner in here!* - Ends May 11th

Do not forget to pickup your 20 Leaf Tickets up for this update!

Also, there was a new datamine released; please see main post for details. 

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- Island Excursion Fishing Tourney event items.
- Countdown Log-in Bonus items.
- Timmy & Tommy Nook Inc. Banner items.
- Wall & Floor Collection items.
- Tom Nook Log-in Bonus item.
- Upcoming event items.

Maximum Inventory Space from Leveling Up
410 items → 450 items


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Island Wall and Floor collection now available!* - Ends April 2nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Island Excursion Bug Goals now available!* - Ends March 23rd
These new goals will feature island bugs on Sunburst Island.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! ❤

*Release Day Log-In Bonuses!* - Ends April 2nd
This includes a Tom Nook's office table, a special furniture item that will bring Tom Nook to your campsite or cabin.

*Get new animal maps using Gulliver's Ship!*
Eight animals from Animal Crossing: New Horizons are making their way to Pocket Camp.
This includes; Audie, Cyd, Dom, Judy, Megan, Raneigh, Raymond, and Sherb.

Also, you can now order some *cross-over items* in Animal Crossing: New Horizons if you are a Pocket Camp player! You will also get Leaf Tickets to use in Pocket Camp!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Thrifty Chic Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends March 30th
Gather the thrifty chic gyroidite nuggets that are scattered around the map, and use them to craft thrifty and trendy fashion items.

Also, there was a new datamine released; please see main post for details.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Select collections restocked for Reissue Crafting!* - Apr 16th

*Sharp Spring Trends Collection now available!* - Ends May 6th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*More challenging classes available at Happy Homeroom!* (Lottie's Moving Up) - Ends April 8th

*Vesta's Chic Cookie now available!* - Ends June 23rd
By getting the fashion studio loft, you can view a special memory starring Vesta and friends.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Spring Bugs and fish are here!*
To check creatures after the change, check "Found here" at each recreation spot on the Map.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

The datamine for update 3.1.2c has been released; please see the main post for details.

It contains pictures of;

- Seasonal event items.
- Gardening event items.
- Three terrain peices.
- Merry's cookie items.
- Clothing colelction items.
- Wallpaper and Flooring collection items.
- An NPC item.
- Fishing tourney items.
- Upcoming gyroidite scavenger hunt, fortune cookie, collection, and goals preview items.

As listed before, the bugs and fish have changed.
Information and graphics have been listed in the main post as well describing changes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today! ❤
> 
> The datamine for update 3.1.2c has been released; please see the main post for details.
> 
> It contains pictures of;
> 
> - Seasonal event items.
> - Gardening event items.
> - Three terrain peices.
> - Merry's cookie items.
> - Clothing colelction items.
> - Wallpaper and Flooring collection items.
> - An NPC item.
> - Fishing tourney items.
> - Upcoming gyroidite scavenger hunt, fortune cookie, collection, and goals preview items.
> 
> As listed before, the bugs and fish have changed.
> Information and graphics have been listed in the main post as well describing changes.



*Screams in sakura obsession*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Sakura Garden Terrain is here!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcement for today! ❤

*Katie's Sakura Festival on now!* - Ends April 10th
Collect blossom bees.
Part two starts on April 4th.

*Sakura Picnic in the Park on now!* - Ends April 29th
Collect sakura glass spheres.

*Sakura Hakama Collection now available!* - Ends April 29th

*Pop Quiz: Sakura Season available now!* - Ends April 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Merry's Sakura Cookie available now!* - Ends May 30th

*Update coming soon!* - Scheduled for mid-April.

In Blathers's Treasure Trek, you'll be able to spend Bells or materials to have Blathers auto-trek through the course!

You'll be able to preview furniture and clothing before you craft it.

For the Cookie & Depot Plan, you'll be able to save up to five layouts and the name will be changing.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Event items & Katie's Sakura Swing available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends April 29th

The OP will not be updated as there is currently an issue with character limits and updating posts on my end.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Spring Wallpaper & Flooring Collection now available!* - Ends May 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Sakura Shrimp Goals now available!* - Ends April 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements for today! ❤

*Fun Bunny Day Land Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends April 19th
Do not forget to pickup your trophy!

*Zipper's Dance Stage now available!* - Ends June 11th

*Chrissy's Royal Cookie Restocked!* - Ends Apr 19th

*Pavé's Dance Stage Restocked!* - Ends Apr 19th

*Event Items available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends April 19th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

The datamine for update 3.2.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- New Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt items.
- New Mitzi Fortune Cookie items.
- New clothing collection items.
- New villagers.
- Flower goals?

Feature changes are also listed.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤ 

*Mitzi's Aviary Cookie now available!* - Ends July 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤ 

*Pop Quiz: Sakura Season now available!* - Ends April 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Just Dandy Flower Goals now available!* - Ends April 21st
Dandelions will appear in your garden.
Grow and cross-pollinate them!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Traditional Clothing Collection now available!* - Ends May 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Pretty Pastels Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends April 29th
Collect lots of gyroidite (traditional) and you'll be able to craft pastel-colored café items.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Lobo's Solo Table Cookie now restocked!* - Ends April 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*New animals arriving!*
Buck, Kitt, Rizzo, Pate, Daisy, Pecan, and Graham have now been added.
Find them as maps from Gulliver!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

The datamine for update 3.2.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.

It contains pictures of;

- New HHA classes.
- New Seasonal Event items.
- New Gardening Event items.
- New Punchy Fortune Cookie items.
- New clothing collection items.
- New Wallpaper and Flooring items.
- New sky terrain.
- Previews for upcoming the Fishing Tourney, Gyroid Hunt, NPC Item, Fortune Cookie, Collection, & Goals.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Cafe Cool Collection now available!* - Ends May 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcement for today! ❤

*Daisy Mae's Pickin' Patch gardening event on now!* - Ends May 11th

*Lots of Stuff is back for reissue crafting!* - Ends May 14th
Check out the crafting screen or the Fortune Cookie Shop for details on each item.
Part two starts on May 7th.

*Special Log-in Bonuses!* - Ends May 14th
You can get reissue material and cookies!

*Springtime Scenery Break seasonal event on now!* - Ends May 30th
Collect dewdrop leaves and get dewdrop leaf items.

*Pop Quiz: Fresh Pick now available! *- Ends May 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Punchy's Crunch Cookie now available!* - Ends June 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤ 

*Tranquil Wall & Floor Collection now available! *- Ends May 18th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Daisy Mae's Pickin' Patch gardening event second half!* - Ends May 11th
Catch and appearance rates for rare creatures are boosted!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today! ❤
> 
> *Daisy Mae's Pickin' Patch gardening event second half!* - Ends May 11th
> Catch and appearance rates for rare creatures are boosted!


You are very committed to these games.


----------



## Snowesque

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You are very committed to these games.


Possibly


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Lots of stuff Reissue Crafting part two!* - Ends May 14th
For a limited time, the quarry will have Reissue Crafting material.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Dragonfly Skies Goals now available!* - Ends May 13th


----------



## Alienfish

ugh need to do dragonfly stuff but cba these days they are so annoying.. but so glad they released so much reissue, got some stella stuff which is <3


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! ❤

The datamine for update 3.2.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.

- New HHA Rank & Craft Unlocks
- Terrarium Fishing Tourney items.
- Alice's Salon Cookie items.
- Misty Gyroidite Scavanger Hunt items.
- Rainy Day Collection items.

A bug was fixed where a forced shutdown that would occasionally occur when launching the app after an error when saving layouts.

*20 Leaf Tickets* will be sent because of this issue, you may pick them up until June 12th.

To those who joined the Pocket Camp Club Furniture & Fashion Plan after the update on 4/14, or were already members; you'll receive *100 Leaf Tickets* on the 14th.

For members of the Pocket Camp Club Furniture & Fashion Plan who were unable to play because of the above issue; you'll receive another *100 Leaf Tickets* and *event items from the affected time period* on the 14th.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Terrarium Decor Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends May 20th
Don't forget to pick up your trophy!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Legend HHA Rank and New Golden Furniture now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Harriet's Salon Station now available!* - Ends July 15

*Alice's Salon Cookie now available!* - Ends Aug 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! ❤

*Pop Quiz: Fresh Pick now available!* - Ends May 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! ❤

*Rainy Sky Terrain now available!

Bring on the Bells Goals now available!* - Ends May 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rainy Day Collection now available!* - Ends June 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Misty Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt on now!* - Ends May 30th
Gather lots of misty gyroidite and you'll get to craft items.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lily's Hydrangea Cookie restocked! *- Ends June 3rd


----------



## Mercedes

So why can’t I get items like this in NH?


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*More Lottie's Moving Up classes now available!* - Ends June 6th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 3.2.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Gardening Event
- Seasonal Event
- Celia's Cookie
- Terrain
- Clothing Collection
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Fishing Tourney, Scavenger Hunt, Fortune Cookie, & Kicks' Furniture


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*2020 Wedding Collection now available!* - Ends Jun 29

*Forest Chapel Terrian now available!*


----------



## Alienfish

aaa loving the flower crown but yeah im basically waiting for pascal reissues aha


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Lottie's Wedding Expo Gardening Event on now!* - Ends Jun 11th
Catch enough ringwings to have a wedding-themed party in the camp.
The pale bloomtonnieres are the flowers for the first half; they may attract pink ringwings or green ringwings.
The second half starts on June 4th.

*Wedding Bell Bliss Seasonal Event on now!* - Ends - Jun 29
Collect wedding-bell ornaments and get wedding-themed items.

*Pop Quiz: Natural Ceremony available now! *- Ends Jun 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Celia's Chapel Cookie now available! *- Ends August 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Skye's Lavish Ball and Whitney's Rose Cookies Restocked!* - Ends June 29th

*Lottie's Wedding Expo Second Half on now!* - Ends June 11th
20 yellow bloomtonniere seeds have been sent to your mailbox!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Down the Aisle Wall & Floor Collection now available! *- Ends June 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Colton's Gilded and Grim Lily Cookies Restocked!* - Ends June 29th 

*2019 Wedding Collection, Wedding Event Items, and Nooklings' Golden Harps Reissued!* - Ends June 29th


----------



## Greninja

Before I create a new thread can anyone share gold ringwing butterflies with me before the event ends? I really need help


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Grand Oyster Goals now available!* - Ends June 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Kicks' Vintage Camera now available!* - Ends August 11th

The datamine for update 3.2.1c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Fishing Tourney
- Butch's Cookie
- Terrain
- River Crab Goals


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Joyful Ceremony Fishing Tourney on now!* - Ends Jun 20th
Don't forget to pick up your trophy!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Natural Ceremony available now!* - Ends June 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Butch's Candlelit Cookie available now! *- Ends September 14th

*Floating-Lanterns Sky available now!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Event Items Reissue Crafting available now!* - Ends June 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fresh Crab Goals now available!* - Ends June 23th


----------

